# Ribbon Pumpkin Bread...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Dec 6, 2002)

RIBBON PUMPKIN BREAD
Exchanges
Yield:  2 loaves…(14 slices each)


FILLING:
6 oz. reduced-fat cream cheese
1/4 c. sugar
1 T. flour
2 egg whites

BATTER:
1 c. pumpkin
1/2 c. unsweetened applesauce
1 egg
2 egg whites
1 T. canola oil

1-2/3 c. flour
1-1/4 c. sugar
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground cloves

1/3 c. chopped walnuts

For Filling:  Combine all ingredients in a bowl; set aside.

For Batter:  In a mixing bowl, beat the first 5 ingredients.  Combine the next 6 ingredients; add to pumpkin mixture.  Stir in walnuts.

Divide half of batter between two 8-in. x 4-in. x 2-in loaf pans coated with nonstick cooking spray.  Spread each with filling; top with remaining batter.  Bake at 350° for 40-45 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.  Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pans to wire racks to cool completely.  Refrigerate leftovers.

One 2-slice serving equals:  107 calories…3 gm fat (1 gm saturated)…11 mg cholesterol…116 mg sodium…19 gm carbohydrate…1 gm fiber…3 gm protein ++++ Exchanges:  1 starch…1/2 fat


----------

